
Phil Schiller Discusses the new MacBook Pro - rufus42
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/features/apple-macbook-pro-new-philip-schiller-interview-phil-iphone-ios-criticism-a7393156.html
======
purple-dragon
tl;dr: tone deaf, lives in echo chamber.

